# Dual os MacBook Pro needs Direct X 9 driver



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

I just installed some software, as well as Acrobat 9 on the XP side of my Dual os MacBook Pro, and now it says that the video card's driver is not compatible with DirectX 9. Do I try to figure out how to uninstall Acrobat 9 in favor of an older version, or do I try to find a driver compatible with both DirectX 9 and a Mac video card. 

XP is installed with Parallels, and the MBP was purchased new in August '08.

Error message reads: "The graphics card's driver is not compatible with DirectX 9. Please install a more recent driver."


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Just a guess: Parallels and/or whatever driver being used thereby are not compatible with DX9.

Have you considered using BootCamp to allow for native booting into Windows?


----------



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

I was hoping not to have to do that. I only use the windoze side occasionally for work, but use the Mac side for everything else, so I really don't want to reboot each time if I don't have to. Wouldn't I still have the same issue anyway, XP not recognizing my video card? 
Should I install DriverDetective from Driver-pro for XP and NVIDIA GeForce(which is my vcard), or would that be risky, virus-wise?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

No clue on the virus question. And I may be completely wrong about my other thought (as well as this one), but it seems to me when one is using Parallels one is not going through one, but _two_ video drivers. The Windows driver from within Parallels, and then the Mac one, as the Mac is hosting the program that is hosting the Windows OS.

If I'm correct about this, I would think the problem lies therein.

I have both Parallels _and_ a natively-bootable copy BootCamp installation of Windows, and they coexist peacefully (Parallels uses the BootCamp partition as an option when installing it). That way if I want to do something quick in Windows (which is fairly rare) I can open up Parallels, while if I need something more extensive (which is extremely rare, and, in those cases usually means I've gotten an urge to play one of the handful of games that I have for Windows.

Hope this helps. No guarantee on the accuracy of the information I'm providing. Just trying to think through it from a distance.


----------



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like that may be my only option. I didn't realize that I could do both Parallels _and_ BootCamp and have the choice between the two. Sounds like I would have to reformat and do a fresh install. If what you say is true(two drivers), I wonder if there's a way to access them and toggle the offender on/off.


----------



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

Oops, I wasn't thinking...obviously that wouldn't work...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Well, booting natively into Windows _would_, in effect, toggle the offender off (if my supposition on how this all works is correct, that is), so yeah. 

I realized after reading your replies (and my message that prompted them) that I didn't finish the last thought (that's what happens when one works from home and it's a snow day so the kids are bouncing off the walls, I guess!). The sentence that said, "...while if I need something more extensive," should have continued after the parenthetical to say, "I just boot into Windows."

I know for a fact that Parallels _once_ could not do proper rendering for things such as games. I've heard that this has been fixed, but my copy is rather antiquated (shows how much I use it), so I don't have a recent version to verify this information. Still, it seems that the problem you describe fits the explanation I've proffered (but I'm an audio guy, not an IT guy, so [in case I haven't qualified it enough already] my guess may be completely incorrect, and there may be some fix to your solution other than the one I offered.

I would talk to someone more knowledge about the Windows partition you've already got before wiping it clean and starting anew (unless you've got all your necessary files backed up somewhere safe and can do so without harming your existing situation more). If everything is backed up, you may be able to do this with no more cost to yourself than the time it takes to do it. If not... Meh. Don't know.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

> I have both Parallels and a natively-bootable copy BootCamp installation of Windows, and they coexist peacefully (Parallels uses the BootCamp partition as an option when installing it)


I've been meaning to ask, how did you go about setting this up? Do you remember the details? I have parallels v.3...can I do it with this?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I did it the other way around. It was, at the time (and may still be), the preferred way to do it. Install Windows via BootCamp. When you install the Parallels thing it asks you if you want to use the BootCamp partition. It's been nearly two years, so I can't tell you for sure the sequence of events. But it was pretty much point and click until Windows was installed. Then it was plug and pray.


----------

